# kindly help to find the Driver for this



## quan chi (Jan 18, 2012)

guys i have this ENTER - USB TO LAN but i am unable to find its driver.the cd which came with it reads blank or you can say corrupted.
can anyone please help.


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2012)

Boot through Ubuntu 11.10 Live CD. Open Terminal and type 'lsusb' without quotes. The chipset will get listed and search for the Windows driver.


----------



## asingh (Jan 18, 2012)

There has to be some model # printed on it.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 19, 2012)

model no seems to be E100u.Btw windows also failed to search for its driver.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 19, 2012)

*www.4shared.com/file/AcoSemw8/USB_TO_LAN_WIN_7.html
I think that's it.

Link obtained from Support


----------



## quan chi (Jan 19, 2012)

^^Nope mate i tried that too but nothing happens.


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2012)

what OS you are on ?? The exact name of the device is JP1081 USB2.0 To Fast Ethernet Adapter ( JIAPENG Network Technology ) 

Use this app ( link below ) to get the drivers for it 
*www.drivermax.com/index.htm


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2012)

Try searching in the best driver site, www.driverguide.com
You will have to register first, and need a little patience. But worth it.


----------



## asingh (Jan 19, 2012)

Why did you order such a novel device. There is so much Netgear, Asus, Belkin out there -- for this type of stuff.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> what OS you are on ?? The exact name of the device is JP1081 USB2.0 To Fast Ethernet Adapter ( JIAPENG Network Technology )
> 
> Use this app ( link below ) to get the drivers for it
> Driver update - Use DriverMax to update all your Windows PC drivers



You have not been made mod for nothing!You are awesome!! it solved the problem.
anyways thanks to all the guys for replying.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2012)

Chalo bhai chalo... problem solved. topgear zindabad. Baki sab pani kam chai... 


Glad that your problem is solved!


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 19, 2012)

quan chi said:


> guys i have this ENTER - USB TO LAN but i am unable to find its driver.the cd which came with it reads blank or you can say corrupted.
> can anyone please help.



can this be used to connect reliance usb modem to connect it to wifi router and distribute it further...


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2012)

quan chi said:


> You have not been made mod for nothing!You are awesome!! it solved the problem.
> anyways thanks to all the guys for replying.



thanks and nice to know that you have got the correct drivers


----------



## Neuron (Jan 20, 2012)

Wierd the driver provided by the manufacturer didn't work.Better not buy the products of such brands.


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> can this be used to connect reliance usb modem to connect it to wifi router and distribute it further...


Nope.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 20, 2012)

ico said:


> Nope.



is there any way to connect it to router without keeping the pc on ...


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> can this be used to connect reliance usb modem to connect it to wifi router and distribute it further...





Blue Ripazah said:


> is there any way to connect it to router without keeping the pc on ...


You are talking of this, right?



ico said:


> You will not be able to share Reliance Netconnect Broadband+ using a simple router which has only ethernet and ADSL port.
> 
> You'll be needing a something like this: *Hame HM432R*
> 
> ...



You'd need a Wifi router which can accept a 3.5G USB Modem connected to it.

I hope I have understood your query fine. 

What quan chi has is, a device which converts a USB port on the computer to an Ethernet (LAN) port.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 20, 2012)

ico said:


> You are talking of this, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes u got me right ....


so this means that i hv to buy another router that supports 3.5g ......
are they available in delhi....and how much do they cost ....


----------



## asingh (Jan 21, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> yes u got me right ....
> 
> 
> so this means that i hv to buy another router that supports 3.5g ......
> are they available in delhi....and how much do they cost ....



Ico, embedded the link in the image he posted. That is my setup.

1. Check out the website for compatability to your 3G device. This is mandatory. You cannot just buy any router.
2. Contact Ekwireless and they can guide you how to buy it.
3. Else search the model you found matching to your 3G device on Ebay. Highly likey ekwireless will be the seller. I bought that black router from them

Best.


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Wierd the driver provided by the manufacturer didn't work.Better not buy the products of such brands.



It was the driver CD that did not work but trust me - sometime you just have to buy and use such things ! and after putting a little effort behind them they can really produce some good result


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 21, 2012)

asingh said:


> Ico, embedded the link in the image he posted. That is my setup.
> 
> 1. Check out the website for compatability to your 3G device. This is mandatory. You cannot just buy any router.
> 2. Contact Ekwireless and they can guide you how to buy it.
> ...



how much did that cost...???


----------



## Neuron (Jan 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> It was the driver CD that did not work but trust me - sometime you just have to buy and use such things ! and after putting a little effort behind them they can really produce some good result



I meant the driver provided on their site.It didn't work for him.Thanks for the info on drivermax by the way,quite handy.


----------



## asingh (Jan 21, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> how much did that cost...???



~3.8K or something.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2012)

Neuron said:


> I meant the driver provided on their site.It didn't work for him.



Ok .. got it.



> Thanks for the info on drivermax by the way,quite handy.



you are welcome


----------

